# Indie short film "Lancaster"



## dimsum (17 Aug 2017)

Really well-done 12-minute tribute to the Lancaster crews of Bomber Command.



> 125,000 men volunteered to fight for RAF Bomber Command during World War II. 55,573 never returned.
> 
> From the dusky English coast to the flak filled night skies of war-torn Europe, 'Lancaster' tells the story of a young bomber crew as they fly one final daring night raid over occupied France in the face of insurmountable odds.
> 
> ...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSXiny5mEpg


----------

